# Windage tray in an mk3 '94 Golf???



## EmJay90 (Oct 14, 2008)

is it needed? I need opinions please.


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Windage tray in an mk3 '94 Golf??? (EmJay90)*

If you plan on doing long sustained fast turns, Auto-X, rallye cross, Yes. Otherwise not really unless you need to replace the gasket soon anyway..


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Windage tray in an mk3 '94 Golf??? (eurogt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurogt* »_If you plan on doing long sustained fast turns, Auto-X, rallye cross, Yes. Otherwise not really unless you need to replace the gasket soon anyway..

x2


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

my windage tray leaked on it's own.
I put a gasket top and bottom of the windage tray and now I have no more oil leaks.


----------

